
Ask HN: Remote workers, what's your backup plan? - rexer
Remote workers, what&#x27;s your plan if your job disappears, for whatever reason, and you are unable to find a replacement, locally or remote, with commensurate salary?  Is this even a concern for you?
======
kstenerud
Why would this be only a concern for remote workers? You'd have the same
potential issues if your local job disappeared for whatever reason, with
similar potential courses of action available.

~~~
rexer
I had a longer response written out, but to simplify, I think the risk is if
remote work ever becomes hyper-competitive, falls out of fashion, or otherwise
not able to fit ones needs. I speculate that's far more likely to happen in
the remote than local job marketplace.

